# Ears burning



## Passante

Scena di un film di star trek:
ascensore due persone parlano 'male' di un terzo, si apre l'ascensore e il terzo è proprio lì. I due escono guardandolo in cagnesco e uno gli si rivolge dicendo:
Ears burning?

È giusto tradurre: fischiano le orecchie?

Considerando che viene rivolto ad un vulcaniano non era forse meglio un: pizzicano le orecchie? Anche se in effetti capisco perché hanno usato quel modo di dire. 

Un madrelingua cosa capisce? 
Ho avuto anche il dubbio che dicesse hear burning, cambierebbe qualcosa? 
Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.



Passante said:


> È giusto tradurre: fischiano le orecchie?



Direi di sì.


> *ears are burning*
> humorous
> —used to say that someone has the feeling that other people are talking about him or her
> I bet his _ears are burning_ right now.
> "We were talking about you last night." "That explains why I _felt my ears burning_."


https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ears are burning


Anche qua se ne parla: Are your ears burning?


----------



## Passante

TheCrociato91 said:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> Direi di sì.
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ears are burning
> 
> 
> Anche qua se ne parla: Are your ears burning?


Grazie non lo avevo trovato


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ears - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference

*your ears must have been burning* non ti fischiavano le orecchie?


----------



## Passante

Se vuoi toglilo Paul, giuro che l'avevo cercato in vari modi qui, ma non mi dava riscontro, ora si. Mi è capitato anche in altri casi, devo fare qualcosa che non gli piace


----------



## Odysseus54

Passante said:


> Scena di un film di star trek:
> ascensore due persone parlano 'male' di un terzo, si apre l'ascensore e il terzo è proprio lì. I due escono guardandolo in cagnesco e uno gli si rivolge dicendo:
> Ears burning?
> 
> È giusto tradurre: fischiano le orecchie?
> 
> Considerando che viene rivolto ad un vulcaniano non era forse meglio un: pizzicano le orecchie? Anche se in effetti capisco perché hanno usato quel modo di dire.
> 
> Un madrelingua cosa capisce?
> Ho avuto anche il dubbio che dicesse hear burning, cambierebbe qualcosa?
> Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.



"Gli pizzicano le orecchie (o gli pizzica l'orecchio)" is a totally different metaphor.  It means that someone is gay.

Qui, decisamente 'Ti fischiano le orecchie?'.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> "Gli pizzicano le orecchie (o gli pizzica l'orecchio)" is a totally different metaphor. It means that someone is gay.



Never heard about this metaphor, could it be a regionalism?


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Never heard about this metaphor, could it be a regionalism?



... Di cui oltretutto non ho trovato traccia facendo una ricerchina testuale. 
It may be outdated juvenile slang, now incomprehensible. Or Ancona slang. Better stay away from it anyway. It goes back to less PC times. The expression was often accompanied by an almost inadvertent motion of the hand to the same side ear.. It would deserve a


----------



## TheCrociato91

giginho said:


> Never heard about this metaphor, could it be a regionalism?


It is heard in the area where I'm from, too.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> The expression was often accompanied by an almost inadvertent motion of the hand to the same side ear..



I'm familiar with the gesture, not with the wording accompanying it


----------



## RosyBear

Mai sentito "ti pizzicano le orecchie" in vita mia.
Al massimo si implica la stessa cosa se uno ha il singhiozzo ("Chi ti nomina?" è la prima cosa che si dice d'istinto), ma qui non penso possa essere usato. 
Però il personaggio potrebbe sempre ironicamente dire all'altro "Che mi hai sentito?", rispettando tono e contesto della battuta.


----------



## Passante

Odysseus54 said:


> "Gli pizzicano le orecchie (o gli pizzica l'orecchio)" is a totally different metaphor.  It means that someone is gay.
> 
> Qui, decisamente 'Ti fischiano le orecchie?'.


Ma che c'entra il gay? Non ho mai sentito associarlo a quello in questo tipo di contesto con la persona davanti, magari in altri.
Convengo che non sia usuale, ma anche in italiano fischiare le orecchie potrei anche sostituirlo con un prurito o perfino con un bruciore facendo capire: si stavamo parlando proprio di te.
Devono essere le mie influenze da varie regioni a parlare.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Passante specified that the person addressed was a Vulcan, so the reference to "ears" may have been a dig on their...app"ear"ance, too.


----------



## Passante

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Passante specified that the person addressed was a Vulcan, so the reference to "ears" may have been a dig on their...app"ear"ance, too.


Buona interpretazione, un gioco di parole?


----------



## Odysseus54

Passante said:


> Ma che c'entra il gay? Non ho mai sentito associarlo a quello in questo tipo di contesto con la persona davanti, magari in altri.
> Convengo che non sia usuale, ma anche in italiano fischiare le orecchie potrei anche sostituirlo con un prurito o perfino con un bruciore facendo capire: si stavamo parlando proprio di te.
> Devono essere le mie influenze da varie regioni a parlare.



Ci riprovo, magari ci capiamo.  Per quanto mi consta (marchigiano, cresciuto tra Ancona, Padova, Milano, e poi 28 anni negli USA che mi hanno fatto un po' perdere il contatto con le ultime mode) la metafora 'ti/gli pizzicano le orecchie' si riferisce all'omosessualita'.  Per questo mi pare inadatta a tradurre 'ears burning', anche perche' in italiano esiste una metafora che gia' viene usata per esprimere l'idea del 'sentire' che altri stanno parlando di te, ed e' quella del 'mi/ti/gli fischiano le orecchie'.

Le metafore non si inventano caso per caso, mi pare, sono convenzioni linguistiche consolidate, quindi non capisco cosa vuoi dire quando scrivi : _ma anche in italiano fischiare le orecchie potrei anche sostituirlo con un prurito o perfino con un bruciore. 




ain'ttranslationfun? said:



			Passante specified that the person addressed was a Vulcan, so the reference to "ears" may have been a dig on their...app"ear"ance, too.
		
Click to expand...


Possibly, but it doesn't change the fact that "Are your ears burning?" is a known idiom with a fixed meaning.


_


----------



## Passante

Si ma non è che si usano solo gli idiomi esistenti a volte uno può anche giocare con le parole, ogni tanto se osi non ti impallina nessuno purchè resti intatto il significante. Detto ciò visto che non sapevo inizialmente che fosse lo stesso modo di dire di hear your ears ring ho azzardato con una traduzione più libera dettata dal contesto, che poi è quello che si fa sempre per adattare la lingua in traduzione (non a caso nel forum si chiede obbligatoriamente il contesto vista la presenza di mille sinonimi più o meno azzeccati nel contesto specifico).
In conclusione se è meglio 'Fischiano le orecchie? ' ne prendo atto e ringrazio per la spiegazione non ci faccio certo un questione di stato.


----------



## RosyBear

Per incapsulare magari una questione di doppi sensi si potrebbe anche optare per qualcosa di un po' più creativo, tipo "Hai le orecchie a fuoco, per quanto ti fischiano?"


----------



## rrose17

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Passante specified that the person addressed was a Vulcan, so the reference to "ears" may have been a dig on their...app"ear"ance, too.


Absolutely. Also the speaker is no doubt poking fun at the Vulcan who tend to take things literally and are not great with idioms. Star Trek humour and all that.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Absolutely. Also the speaker is no doubt poking fun at the Vulcan who tend to take things literally and are not great with idioms. Star Trek humour and all that.


Totally. 
_Ti fischiano le orecchie?_ va benissimo.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Paulfromitaly & Odysseus54,

Cari Moderatori, would it be off-topic for me to ask if the Vulcan would reply "Me ne infischio." ?


----------



## Odysseus54

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Paulfromitaly & Odysseus54,
> 
> Cari Moderatori, would it be off-topic for me to ask if the Vulcan would reply "Me ne infischio." ?



Is that a translation attempt to something that is part of the dialogue, or are we  dickin'? Keep your hands on the steering wheel where I can see them, sir!


----------



## london calling

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Cari Moderatori, would it be off-topic for me to ask if the Vulcan would reply "Me ne infischio." ?


It wouldn't make any sense to me: _fischiare_ e _infischiarsene_ are two completely different verbs, so the intended pun doesn't work, in my opinion.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Well, the [fischiar] part is common to both.


----------



## Odysseus54

Yeah, but is there anything in the dialogue that warrants this ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Odysseus54 said:


> Yeah, but is there anything in the dialogue that warrants this ?



As rrose17 says, "Star Trek humor".


----------



## london calling

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> As rrose17 says, "Star Trek humor".


But there's no pun in Italian.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

If there are similar sounds in the words, isn't that wordplay (at least a partial pun)? Maybe this wouldn't work in the language of Dante as it does in the language of Shakespeare. Oh, well...


----------



## london calling

I'll give you wordplay, but not pun.


----------



## Odysseus54

No pun, and no back-and-forth wordplay, in Italian.  Just one line : "Ears burning?"

Am I missing something?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I suppose you're right; I was speculating what the Vulcan's reply might have been, and that wasn't given in the OP (perhaps he only lifted a carefully drawn eyebrow).

And definitely "fischiano", at least judging from what I learned in my Italian classes (which were longer ago than I care to admit).


----------



## Passante

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Paulfromitaly & Odysseus54,
> 
> Cari Moderatori, would it be off-topic for me to ask if the Vulcan would reply "Me ne infischio." ?


Scusa non avevo visto, per completezza la risposta è no, com'è ogni buon vulcaniano ha alzato solo un sopracciglio perplesso.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ahhh...I guessed right in my #30, then!


----------



## Passante

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Ahhh...At least I guessed right in my #30, then!


Yes


----------

